# Another 50 free promo codes for TapStack©!



## Gerra (Jun 28, 2010)

Check ©ompactgames' twitter - http://twitter.com/compactGames - for free promo codes in the next few weeks.





Application site: http://www.compactgames.eu/

Don't miss upcoming ©ompactTangram release with more free codes.


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 28, 2010)

how does it work? where should I enter the code?


----------



## ottothedog (Jun 28, 2010)

where you would reedem a gift card

p.s. somebody used the first and i used the last so middle is the only one left, or you can wait till more are posted


----------



## Gerra (Jul 2, 2010)

You can still participate in the development of *TapStack©* by suggesting ideas, weighting the planned features.
If you do so, thanks for your *5 minutes* spent on this issue.

Check survey at http://www.surveygizmo.com/s/268240/participate-in-development-of-tapstack-pro-


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you! I downloaded it and it's great


----------



## bobso2 (Jul 9, 2010)

this code only works for the US Itunes store :S


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

You have to sign up for the US store. In the down right corner you can change the flag, then you have to register new.


----------

